# Orange spots in melt and pour soap?



## Hollybrooke (Aug 15, 2019)

I finished a pretty simple batch of melt and pour soap and have noticed small orange spots developing in it.  I wouldn’t have thought this would be an issue with melt and pour, since the soap
Was new, although I did use essential oils- lavender and lemon. How can I stop this from happening? Tia


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 15, 2019)

You may want to post a picture so we can see what it looks like.  Better chance of helping out.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 15, 2019)

Where were your EO's from? Sounds like either pockets of scent didn't get mixed, or discoloration that usually happens with vanillan in scent. However, without a picture there's really no way to diagnose it, or if you added anything else to the base besides scent, who knows what it could be. Provide some more information with a pic and we can help you out better.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 15, 2019)

Are those calendula petals and/or lavender buds? I'm almost inclined to say it's contamination from those.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Aug 15, 2019)

It shouldn’t be, but that doesn’t mean it isn’t.  It definitely isn’t lavender, but sunflower petals were in the vicinity.  However, it seems like the spots are too small for that. , and they don’t APPEAR to have a seed or petal in them.... But I’m wondering/hoping it is something like that, because I can then fix it.  Can you think of anything else it could be that I could have done wrong?


----------



## earlene (Aug 18, 2019)

Those look like artifacts, or some sort of debris that ended up in your soap.  Is it possible something fell into the container by mistake?  If it were my soap, I'd be trying to pick them out to see what they feel like.  The larger yellow bit in the 3rd & 7th photo looks a lot like a bit of a flower petal or something similar.  The other bits toward the tops of the blurry photos look a bit fibrous, but it's hard for me to tell for sure.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Aug 20, 2019)

earlene said:


> Those look like artifacts, or some sort of debris that ended up in your soap.  Is it possible something fell into the container by mistake?  If it were my soap, I'd be trying to pick them out to see what they feel like.  The larger yellow bit in the 3rd & 7th photo looks a lot like a bit of a flower petal or something similar.  The other bits toward the tops of the blurry photos look a bit fibrous, but it's hard for me to tell for sure.


Thank you. I think you may be right


----------

